# harta



## SombraPenumbra

Hola tod@s,

Me pregunto sobre el uso de la palabra, "harta."

Bueno, tengo dos preguntas. Diría "harta *con*" o "harta *de*"? Por ejemplo:

"Estoy harta con lo que está pasando el el país"

"Estoy harta de lo que está pasando en el país" 

Existe una regla para distinguir los usos?

También quisiera saber si la siguiente frase está bien:

"Estoy harta de tener tanta tarea"


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues tu frase está bien, y la verdad oy también encesito la regla pues para mí.

Estoy harta de tanta tarea y Estoy harta con tanta tarea. es iguasl sóloq ue en la segunda le falta complemento.
Estoy harta con tanta tarea que me dejan.
Tal vez ahí esté la diferencia


----------



## Janis Joplin

Estoy harta de...(aquí le agregas todo aquello *de* lo que estás harta)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Janis Joplin said:


> Estoy harta de...(aquí le agregas todo aquello *de* lo que estás harta)


 

¿Y el con?

Esoty harto con todas las cosas que me dejaron ahcer.
Auqnue siendo sinceros y recapacitando, creoq ue se escucha mal.

Tal vez su uso es sólo permitido con DE.

¿Alguine que me confirme?


----------



## jazyk

Si te interesa saber lo que pasa en una lengua hermana, en portugués es posible tanto _farto de_ como _farto con_. En la frase que nos presenta SombraPenumbra, no me decanto por ninguna versión en particular. Las usaría indiscriminadamente.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Miguelillo 87 said:


> ¿Y el con?
> 
> Estoy harto con todas las cosas que me dejaron hacer.



A mí me suena mal con "con", la verdad. Yo diría:

"Estoy harto *de* todas las cosas que me dejaron *para *hacer".


----------



## fcerceau

harto es sinonimo de cansado y creo que uno se cansa o se harta de ...


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Más que "cansado", yo diría "hastiado".


----------



## atenea_84

Es "hartarse/estar harto de", lo de "estar harto con" no lo había oído en mi vida y me suena fatal.


----------



## María Madrid

Estoy de acuerdo en que harto es más fuerte que cansado. Su significado original era lleno/relleno, por eso lo normal es usar de. Al menos en España. Saludos,


----------



## Janis Joplin

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Más que "cansado", yo diría "hastiado".


 
Estoy de acuerdo con hastiado.

¿Será que cansado viene de "sick and tired"?


----------



## María Madrid

Difícilmente puede venir una palabra como cansar de una expresión inglesa. Saludos, 

*cansado**, da**.*(Del part. de _cansar_).


*cansar**.*(Del lat. _campsāre_, doblar, volver, y este del gr. κάμψαι).*1.* tr. Causar cansancio. U. t. c. prnl.*2.* tr. Quitar fertilidad a la tierra, bien por la continuidad o la índole de la cosecha o bien por la clase de los abonos. U. t. c. prnl.*3.* tr. Enfadar, molestar. U. t. c. prnl.*4.* intr. ant. *Sentir cansancio.*

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Janis Joplin

María Madrid said:


> Difícilmente puede venir una palabra como cansar de una expresión inglesa. Saludos,
> 
> *cansado**, da**.*(Del part. de _cansar_).
> 
> 
> *cansar**.*(Del lat. _campsāre_, doblar, volver, y este del gr. κάμψαι).*1.* tr. Causar cansancio. U. t. c. prnl.*2.* tr. Quitar fertilidad a la tierra, bien por la continuidad o la índole de la cosecha o bien por la clase de los abonos. U. t. c. prnl.*3.* tr. Enfadar, molestar. U. t. c. prnl.*4.* intr. ant. *Sentir cansancio.*
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
¿Tu crees? Be sick and tired es equivalente a estar harta/o. Tired literalmente significa cansada/o. Hemos visto infinidad de ejemplos acerca de como la gente traduce literalmente en lugar de expresar la idea no sólo en su propio idioma sino además, y muy importante, adaptándola a su propia cultura.


----------



## SpiceMan

> *hartar(se)*.
> *3.* Como pronominal, con el sentido de ‘sentir cansancio o tedio’, se construye siempre con _de:_ _«Cuando me hartaba DE las matemáticas, cerraba el libro»_ (TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]).
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## María Madrid

Janis Joplin said:


> ¿Tu crees? Be sick and tired es equivalente a estar harta/o. Tired literalmente significa cansada/o. Hemos visto infinidad de ejemplos acerca de como la gente traduce literalmente en lugar de expresar la idea no sólo en su propio idioma sino además, y muy importante, adaptándola a su propia cultura.


Pues sí, francamente. Lo que no entiendo es de dónde sacas tú la relación con sick and tired. Supongo que en todos los idiomas hay una expresión similar. Eso no significa que se hayan copiado necesariamente. 

La expresión estar harto (y tienes de la misma familia palabras como hartura y hartazgo) es bien antigua y establecida en el idioma, así que tanto por eso, como por sus raíces (que te he copiado más arriba, latín y griego) creo que va muy cogido por los pelos pensar que tiene algo que ver con una expresión inglesa, idioma que influye el español desde no hace demasiados años. Vamos, que expresiones como "jarto de vino" (harto de vino) tiene suficiente enjundia como para relacionarla con una traducción de una expresión inglesa formada por dos adjetivos. Saludos,


----------



## Janis Joplin

María Madrid said:


> Pues sí, francamente. Lo que no entiendo es de dónde sacas tú la relación con sick and tired. Supongo que en todos los idiomas hay una expresión similar. Eso no significa que se hayan copiado necesariamente.
> 
> La expresión estar harto (y tienes de la misma familia palabras como hartura y hartazgo) es bien antigua y establecida en el idioma, así que tanto por eso, como por sus raíces (que te he copiado más arriba, latín y griego) creo que va muy cogido por los pelos pensar que tiene algo que ver con una expresión inglesa, idioma que influye el español desde no hace demasiados años. Vamos, que expresiones como "jarto de vino" (harto de vino) tiene suficiente enjundia como para relacionarla con una traducción de una expresión inglesa formada por dos adjetivos. Saludos,


 
¿De donde saco la relación Pensé que lo había explicado, pero bueno, percepción es realidad.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Janis Joplin said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con hastiado.
> 
> ¿Será que cansado viene de "sick and tired"?


Janis, por favor,  ¿serías tan amable de explicarme a qué te refieres con que _cansado_ venga de _"sick and tired"_? ¿Quieres decir que _cansado_ quizá proviene etimológicamente de _"sick and tired"_?

Gracias,

Pedro.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Janis, por favor, ¿serías tan amable de explicarme a qué te refieres con que _cansado_ venga de _"sick and tired"_? ¿Quieres decir que _cansado_ quizá proviene etimológicamente de _"sick and tired"_?
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Pedro.


 
No, claro que no en el sentido etimológico.  Ya lo expliqué atrás Pedro. Alguien dijo que harto podía ser cansado o hastiado.  Entonces yo, que vivo en la frontera con EUA, y que a diario escucho malas traducciones influidas por falsos cognatos, pochismos, y otras lindezas,  pensé que probablemente alguien había relacionado cansado con harto porque en inglés una manera de decir harto es sick and tired.  ¿Ves? tired = cansado. 
Algo así como cuando dicen "no tener sentido" para decir que algo no tiene lógica porque oyeron la frase "it doesn't make sense".


----------



## María Madrid

Janis Joplin said:


> ¿De donde saco la relación Pensé que lo había explicado, pero bueno, percepción es realidad.


Pues disculpa, pero no sé a qué explicación te refieres. Has dicho que tired significa cansado y que la gente traduce literalmente. De eso hasta llegar a la conclusión que estar harto deriva de sick and tired me faltan unos cuantos pasos de tu planteamiento. Intento comprender tu planteamiento, pero sigo sin encontrar el nexo entre una palabra de origen latino y una expresión inglesa. Saludos.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Janis Joplin said:


> No, claro que no en el sentido etimológico.  Ya lo expliqué atrás Pedro. Alguien dijo que harto podía ser cansado o hastiado.  Entonces yo, que vivo en la frontera con EUA, y que a diario escucho malas traducciones influidas por falsos cognatos, pochismos, y otras lindezas,  pensé que probablemente alguien había relacionado cansado con harto porque en inglés una manera de decir harto es sick and tired.  ¿Ves? tired = cansado.
> Algo así como cuando dicen "no tener sentido" para decir que algo no tiene lógica porque oyeron la frase "it doesn't make sense".


Gracias Janis, ahora creo que he entendido mejor lo que querías decir: Alguien, en vez de utilizar el vocablo "harto", usó "cansado" porque, en inglés, para expresar la idea de "harto" puede emplearse "sick and tired". Entonces, ese alguien, descartó "sick" y se quedó con "tired" y el resultado fue que tradujo "harto" como "cansado". Por cierto, no veo nada malo en decir que algo "no tiene sentido" (es decir, que no tiene interpretación posible). Pienso que es muy aproximado (si no casi equivalente) a "It doesn't make sense". Otra cosa más: ¿Qué es un falso cognato? ¿Y un cognato?

Gracias, 

Pedro.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Gracias Janis, ahora creo que he entendido mejor lo que querías decir: Alguien, en vez de utilizar el vocablo "harto", usó "cansado" porque, en inglés, para expresar la idea de "harto" puede emplearse "sick and tired". Entonces, ese alguien, descartó "sick" y se quedó con "tired" y el resultado fue que tradujo "harto" como "cansado". Por cierto, no veo nada malo en decir que algo "no tiene sentido" (es decir, que no tiene interpretación posible). Pienso que es muy aproximado (si no casi equivalente) a "It doesn't make sense". Otra cosa más: ¿Qué es un falso cognato? ¿Y un cognato?
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Pedro.


 
Asi es y de verdad estoy sorprendida, no tenía idea de que fuera tan poco clara para expresarme.

Por otra parte, probablemente no escogí el mejor ejemplo, aunque a mi a la frase no tiene sentido me parece que le falta algo, "no tiene sentido lógico" me queda más claro, pero bueno, es sabido y conocido que en México y España decimos las cosas de manera distinta.

Lo de cognato, lo escribí mal, es cognado pero estoy segura de que lo sabes. mmm... de alguna manera tendría que explicar mi sentido del humor respecto a ciertos aspectos de las traducciones y francamente no es el espacio para hacerlo y además si no transmito claramente lo que escribo ¿cómo podría hacerlo con las cosas de las que me río? Y finalmente, lo relevante aquí es la relación entre harto y cansado ¿o no?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Janis Joplin said:


> Lo de cognato, mmm... tendría que explicar mi sentido del humor y francamente no es el espacio para hacerlo y además si no transmito claramente lo que escribo ¿cómo podría hacerlo con las cosas de las que me río? Y finalmente, lo relevante aquí es la relación entre harto y cansado ¿o no?


Posiblemente te expliques estupendamente, el problema suele estar en mi cerebro... Respecto a lo de "falso cognato" ya lo he buscado en internet y entiendo la broma... es un amigo "doblemente falso" si entiendes lo que quiero decir .

Un saludo Janis,

Pedro.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Posiblemente te expliques estupendamente, el problema suele estar en mi cerebro... Respecto a lo de "falso cognato" ya lo he buscado en internet y entiendo la broma... es un amigo "doblemente falso" si entiendes lo que quiero decir .
> 
> Un saludo Janis,
> 
> Pedro.


 
Los cognados son palabras "emparentadas" en la forma: 

Personal y personal, alcohol y alcohol, se escriben igual, significan lo mismo pero se pronuncian diferente en inglés y en español.

Los falsos, son los que nos pueden meter en problemas.

Soap no es sopa, por ejemplo, aunque suenan parecido.

A esto último me referí cuando dije que a diario oigio malas traducciones. también mencioné pochismos porque es común por acá escuchar:

Marketa por mercado (de market) o carpeta por alfombra (de carpet).

Por todo eso es que automáticamente terminé relacionando harto con tired y por supuesto que jamás me pasó por la mente ponerme a hacer un análisis histórico o etimólogico. Como decimos por acá, no era pa'tanto.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Janis Joplin said:


> Los cognados son palabras "emparentadas" en la forma:
> 
> Personal y personal, alcohol y alcohol, se escriben igual, significan lo mismo pero se pronuncian diferente en inglés y en español.
> 
> Los falsos, son los que nos pueden meter en problemas.
> 
> Soap no es sopa, por ejemplo, aunque suenan parecido.
> 
> A esto último me referí cuando dije que a diario oigio malas traducciones. también mencioné pochismos porque es común por acá escuchar:
> 
> Marketa por mercado (de market) o carpeta por alfombra (de carpet).
> 
> Por todo eso es que automáticamente terminé relacionando harto con tired y por supuesto que jamás me pasó por la mente ponerme a hacer un análisis histórico o etimólogico. Como decimos por acá, no era pa'tanto.


Gracias por la explicación .

Un saludo,

Pedro.

P.D.: Lo de pa'tanto también lo decimos por _aquí_.


----------



## heidita

Janis, ¿he entendido bien que piensas que _estar harto_ tiene su origen en "sick and tired"?

La verdad no entiendo bien, en qué basas esta percepción, ya que _estar_ _harto_ y _estar cansado_ son expresiones _harto_ conocidas en español. Si la relación existiera, digo yo, se diría: Estoy enferma y cansada de oír esto. 
Cosa que afortunadamente no se oye (¿aún?) 

Expresiones _raras _en spanglish se han tratado en este hilo.


----------



## Janis Joplin

heidita said:


> Janis, ¿he entendido bien que piensas que _estar harto_ tiene su origen en "sick and tired"?
> 
> La verdad no entiendo bien, en qué basas esta percepción, ya que _estar_ _harto_ y _estar cansado_ son expresiones _harto_ conocidas en español. Si la relación existiera, digo yo, se diría: Estoy enferma y cansada de oír esto.
> Cosa que afortunadamente no se oye (¿aún?)
> 
> Expresiones _raras _en spanglish se han tratado en este hilo.


 
heidita:

1. Yo comenté a quien dijo que harto significaba hastiado y cansado que yo coincidía en que significaba hastiado pero no cansado y agregué "como pensando en voz alta" (suponiendo que pueda utilizarse esta expresión aquí) ¿Será que cansado viene de "sick and tired"? Post # 11.

2. Respecto a "estoy enferma y cansada de" y "estoy harta", coincido contigo en que son expresiones correctas y conocidas en español, pero no creo que ambas expresiones en español tengan el mismo significado.

3. "To be sick en tired" hasta donde sé y por la forma como he visto que se usa en el cine y TV de EUA, y la gente de EUA con la que trabajo, significa "estar harto", "estar hasta la madre", "estar hasta la ch...." pero no necesariamente "estar enfermo y cansado" aunque al traducir palabra por palabra, asi sea. La idea es simplemente "estar harto" o cualquier otra de las frases que escribí antes.

4. Yo no pienso que estar harto proviene de "To be sick and tired", desde el punto de vista etimólogico, histórico o cualquier punto de vista de un erudito.  Tampoco lo he dicho, de hecho, he tratado de dejar claro que no es asi, aunque sí pienso que ambas ideas ("estar harto" y "to be sick and tired") significan lo mismo y consecuentemente se usan de la misma manera.


----------



## heidita

Janis Joplin said:


> 2. Respecto a "estoy enferma y cansada de" y "estoy harta", coincido contigo en que son expresiones correctas y conocidas en español, pero no creo que ambas expresiones en español tengan el mismo significado


¿Es que has oído alguna vez decir a alguien "estoy enferma y cansada de oírte decir esto"? No en España, desde luego.


----------



## heidita

Janis Joplin said:


> Asi es y de verdad estoy sorprendida, no tenía idea de que fuera tan poco clara para expresarme.


 
Lo cierto es que no me ha parecido clara tu exposición, ya que yo tampoco te he entendido.



> ¿Será que cansado viene de "sick and tired"?


 
Esto causó la confusión.


----------



## lazarus1907

Hola Janis:

He leído todos tus mensajes y aún estoy algo confuso, la verdad. Estamos usando "cansado" como sinónimo de "harto" en este foro, y no como sinónimo de "enfermo"; si embargo tú pareces estar de acuerdo en que es normal usarlo en español con el sentido que la mayoría defiende en esa discusión. Igual se me está escapando algo, perdona. ¿Podrías poner un ejemplo en español donde tuvieras la más mínima sospecha de que la palabra "cansado" podría haberse traducido mal por una posible influencia del inglés? Igual así nos enteramos (o me entero yo al menos).


----------



## Janis Joplin

heidita said:


> ¿Es que has oído alguna vez decir a alguien "estoy enferma y cansada de oírte decir esto"? No en España, desde luego.


 
Si, para decir estoy harta y me parece una pésima interpretación de I'm sick and tired of.


----------



## lazarus1907

Janis Joplin said:


> Si, para decir estoy harta y me parece una pésima interpretación de I'm sick and tired of.


¿Estamos hablando de si se dice en español o de si es una buena traducción del inglés? Sigo sin entender por qué seguimos discutiendo si es una traducción, ya que parece que estamos hablando de cómo usar esta palabra en español.


----------



## Janis Joplin

heidita said:


> Lo cierto es que no me ha parecido clara tu exposición, ya que yo tampoco te he entendido.
> 
> 
> 
> Esto causó la confusión.


 
¿Esto?

*¿Será que cansado viene de "sick and tired"?* 

Pues ahí hay dos palabras que son iguales, cansado y tired. No veo extraño haberme preguntado si quien pensaba que estar harto era lo mismo que estar cansado debido a que en inglés una parte de la expresión equivalente a estar harto contiene la palabra tired.

A ver si con otra persona no resulta tan confuso...



Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> ...ahora creo que he entendido mejor lo que querías decir: Alguien, en vez de utilizar el vocablo "harto", usó "cansado" porque, en inglés, para expresar la idea de "harto" puede emplearse "sick and tired". Entonces, ese alguien, descartó "sick" y se quedó con "tired" y el resultado fue que tradujo "harto" como "cansado".


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos, me he dado una vuelta por el Corpus de la RAE y hay textos bastante antiguos que, en mi opinión, usan la expresión "estoy cansado" en el sentido de "estoy harto", así por ejemplo:

"Señor, yo me quiero ir luego a buscar mis aventuras, por que vos ruego que me deis licencia, que, cierto, yo estoy cansado de estar aquí tanto tiempo sin fazer cosas que de contar sea para la onra de la Tabla"

AÑO: 1501AUTOR: AnónimoTÍTULO: Tristán de LeonísPAÍS: ESPAÑATEMA: 12.Relato extenso novela y otras formas similares
PUBLICACIÓN: María Luzdivina Cuesta Torre, Centro de Estudios Cervantinos (Madrid), 1999


Acabada la cita sigo yo, como podéis observar el texto es de 1501, y creo que en aquellos tiempos no había demasiada interacción entre el español y el inglés, por lo que podemos decir que "estar cansado de" es una frase puramente española.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Jellby

Janis Joplin said:


> Pues ahí hay dos palabras que son iguales, cansado y tired. No veo extraño haberme preguntado si quien pensaba que estar harto era lo mismo que estar cansado debido a que en inglés una parte de la expresión equivalente a estar harto contiene la palabra tired.



Si en inglés se usa una palabra que quiere decir "cansado" en una expresión que quiere decir "harto", ¿no será que ambos significados tienen cierta relación? ¿Por qué en español no se puede usar el mismo símil (por llamarlo de alguna manera) sin que haya sospechas de que venga del inglés? A mí me parece que el significado es lo suficientemente cercano como para que se diga lo mismo en multitud de idiomas sin que tengan que influirse entre sí.

Por cierto, el DRAE dice que harto significa, entre otras cosas: "fastidiado, *cansado*".


----------



## heidita

Janis Joplin said:


> Sí, para decir estoy harta y me parece una pésima interpretación de I'm sick and tired of.


Janis, te agradecería que te expresaras con más claridad. ¿Sí qué?(Me supongo que le faltaba el tilde, ¿O no? ¿Era condicional?) ¿Qué es lo que te parece una mala interpretación de "sick and tired"?

O sea, ¿cansado viene de tired?Pues sí que estamos bien...¿Es que ahora sólo existe el inglés y todos los demás idiomas son simples copias de ese idioma?
Es como poco una interpretación _extraña_.


----------



## María Madrid

Janis Joplin said:


> ¿Esto?
> 
> *¿Será que cansado viene de "sick and tired"?*
> 
> Pues ahí hay dos palabras que son iguales, cansado y tired. No veo extraño haberme preguntado si quien pensaba que estar harto era lo mismo que estar cansado debido a que en inglés una parte de la expresión equivalente a estar harto contiene la palabra tired.


 
En más idiomas se usa cansado con un significado parecido al de harto. Lo que intentamos transmitirte es que no entendemos el razonamiento para llegar a pensar que harto pueda venir "sick and tired" simplemente porque inglés y español compartan esa doble acepción (extenuación física y mental). Dejando de lado el hecho de que la palabra harto esté en la lengua española desde hace siglos, por ponerte un ejemplo, también en sueco se dice "trött" con el doble sentido de cansado (físicamente) y harto, no por eso se puede afirmar que harto quizá venga de la expresión sueca. O que el sueco lo ha copiado del español.

En cuanto a tener sentido es una expresión perfectamente correcta sin añadir nada más, ya que sentido en este caso puede ser sustituido por "significado": "Esto no tiene ningún sentido/signficado". No hacer sentido , sí que es una terrible traducción directa de make sense, que sí he visto incluso en este foro. En España desde luego no se usa. Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

Quizá pueda argumentarse que "cansado" viene de la pronunciación de "si*ck-and-ti*red", pero esto empieza a parecerse al hilo del "aserejé"


----------



## mirx

Lo que mi compañera quizó decir es -según como yo entiendo- que cansado y harto no deberían ser sinónimos y que si lo son es quizá producto de una resbalada del inglés.

Para mí, cansado es total y completamente sinónim de harto y casi siempre los utilizo indistintamente. Excepto en:

Estoy harto de trabajar.
No soporto mi trabajo, es frustante y no me gusta.
*NO lo utilizaría para indicar que estoy exhausto por que trabejé mucho.

No me cabe ni un bocado más. ¡Estoy harto!
Los perros se hartaron todas las sobras de la comida.

*En mi parte de México "hartar" significa -a parte de cansado-. Comer hasta llenarse.


----------



## heidita

Jellby said:


> Quizá pueda argumentarse que "cansado" viene de la pronunciación de "si*ck-and-ti*red", pero esto empieza a parecerse al hilo del "aserejé"


Jolín, Jellby, ¡eso sí que sí!

¿Canti?


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

¿Y en el sentido de lleno? De satisfecho, de no querer más comida. "Gracias abuela, pero no quiero más de tu maravilloso guiso. Comí cuatro platos, estoy _harto_."  Me ha pasado.

También lo vi usado en el sentido de "mucho", como en "Esta actriz, _harto_ conocida por sus escándalos, blablabla..."

No revisé concienzudamente el hilo, disculpen si repito. Era porque se me ocurrieron esas otras formas de usar "harto".

Aquí, encontré algo!



María Madrid said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que harto es más fuerte que cansado. Su significado original era lleno/relleno, por eso lo normal es usar de. Al menos en España. Saludos,


----------



## Janis Joplin

heidita said:


> Janis, te agradecería que te expresaras con más claridad. ¿Sí qué?(Me supongo que le faltaba el tilde, ¿O no? ¿Era condicional?) ¿Qué es lo que te parece una mala interpretación de "sick and tired"?
> 
> O sea, ¿cansado viene de tired?Pues sí que estamos bien...¿Es que ahora sólo existe el inglés y todos los demás idiomas son simples copias de ese idioma?
> Es como poco una interpretación _extraña_.


 

Gracias por la corrección, efectivamente se me pasó acentuar la palabra.

*Hice una simple pregunta* respecto a si la palabra harto pudiera considerarse cansado por relacionarse con la expresión equivalente en inglés.

Intentar dejar en claro que tuve una duda y el porque la tuve ha desviado el objetivo del hilo, aunque no fue mi intención, sólo espero que esto último no dé lugar a una nueva discusión.


----------



## María Madrid

mirx said:


> Lo que mi compañera quizó decir es -según como yo entiendo- que cansado y harto no deberían ser sinónimos y que si lo son es quizá producto de una resbalada del inglés.


 
Ahora entiendo algo mejor. Bueno harto y cansado tienen un significado parecido en una de sus acepciones, nadie ha dicho que sean sinónimos intercambiables. Tampoco nadie puede  afirmar que "no deban ser sinónimos", puesto que una palabra no tiene por qué tener una única acepción. Harto puede referirse a lleno, como cuando se come mucho, y también a un cansancio mental o emocional extremo, ahí es donde su significado es parecido a cansado, aunque implique más intensidad y sea más coloquial. 

Puesto que este uso de cansado es algo que se da en muchos idiomas (no es una cosa tan descabellada extender lo físico a lo mental), no hay mucho fundamento para asumir que es por influencia del inglés sin aportar más datos. Lo que intentábamos entender es a qué se podía referir Janis para afirmar que es por influencia influencia inglesa. Saludos,


----------



## belén

Muevo este hilo a vocabulario general español - inglés.

Belén


----------



## Luis Saiz

SombraPenumbra said:


> Hola tod@s,
> 
> Me pregunto sobre el uso de la palabra, "harta."
> 
> Bueno, tengo dos preguntas. Diría "harta *con*" o "harta *de*"? Por ejemplo:
> 
> "Estoy harta con lo que está pasando el el país"
> 
> "Estoy harta de lo que está pasando en el país"
> 
> Existe una regla para distinguir los usos?
> 
> También quisiera saber si la siguiente frase está bien:
> 
> "Estoy harta de tener tanta tarea"


 


Hola Sombra:

Creo que tu última frase estaría bien si no fuera por la cacofonía  que se produce en una frase de seis palabras la reunión de «ta-te-ta-ta»

¿No crees?

Saludo
Luis


----------



## lforestier

Asi lo uso yo...
I'm fed up = Estoy hastiado
I'm tired of = Estoy cansado
I'm sick and tired of = Estoy harto de
I'm full = Estoy harto


----------



## Kane

Aquí tienes mi opinión.

 Sick and  tired: es equivalente a ‘estar harto’ o ‘estar hasta la coronilla’. Si uno dice: “I’m sick and tired of you” está diciendo “Estoy harto no te aguanto más.”

  La definición de ‘hartar’ de harto en el _Diccionario de la lengua española_, versión electrónica 21.1.0, 1992 nos dice en la 4. ª acepción: Fig. con la preposición _de_ y algunos nombres, dar, causar a alguien con demasiada abundancia lo que significan los nombres con que se juntan el verbo, hartar _a uno de palos, de desvergüenzas_.

  harto, ta.
  Del lat. fartus, relleno, henchido.
  1. p. p. irreg. de hartar. Ú. t. c. s.
  2. adj. Bastante o sobrado.
  3. fig. y fam. V. harto de ajos.
  4. adv. c. Bastante o sobrado.

  Por lo tanto, para mí debe escribirse con _de_

  Hasta luego


----------



## Jannet

RAE

* harto, ta. *
 (Del lat. fartus, relleno, henchido). 

 1. adj. Fastidiado, *cansado*. U. t. c. s. 
 2. adj. Que tiene saciado el apetito de comer o beber. U. t. c. s. 
 3. adj. Bastante o sobrado. 
 4. adv. c. de sobra. 



estar alguien cansado *de* algo. 

 1. fr. coloq. Haberlo realizado mucho. Estoy cansado *de *viajar en avión. Llevo veinte años haciéndolo.


----------



## fcerceau

Creo que para llegar a estar harto hay que cansarse primero. Lo entiendo como un grado superior del cansancio ya que no me imagino que alguien se harte haciendo algo por primera vez. El hastío me suena más al tedio, al aburrimiento. Hay sinónimos en las definiciones de la rae, pero no creo que esten tan cerca las palabras hartazgo y hastío, ergo, uno se harta de...


----------

